# how long before convict eggs hatch ??



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

they were laid sometime before 7am Thursday morning and there still eggs


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Probably today or tomorrow, unless they weren't fertilized. If they've turned a solid white color they won't hatch. I can't remember exactly, but I believe my cons eggs hatched in about 4 days.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

cool ill keep an eye out for them hatching

there kinda see through yellow if that makes sense there a breeding pair so i guess they should be fertilized


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

And see-through yellow should be mean fertilized, or at least mean not yet dead. Keep us posted, with pics if you get a chance. I love your tank, and as crazy as I initially thought it was to keep 2 cons in a 7 foot tank, it's grown on me.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

i knew it would lol

these are the best pics i could get




























the proud parents lol


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

heres some pics of the tank now with the amazon theme 























































big fat poser lol



















trying to get pics of the columbian tetra is a night mare lol



















1 of the 2 nerite snails


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, looks great. I hope you keep this setup. And that con is a stud.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

cheers buddy yea its staying like this now

only change will be more amazon frogbit and a trio of green swordtails 1m/2f

to go with the 12 columbian tetra

pair of cons

8 emerald cory

2 nerite snails

im gonna add another amazon sword too i think to thicken that 1 up a little


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

eggs for 3-4 days, wrigglers for 3-4 days, then free swimming


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

well bit of a funny one

all the eggs are gone apart from the few that were white unfertilized

but............. i have no sign of wrigglers at all or anything for that matter

only other fish are the 12 columbian tetra and the 8 emerald cory and 2 nerite snails ???

any ideas ? :thumb:


----------



## leepalmer (Sep 27, 2010)

Shouldnt take long now  
my convicts have been breeding about twice a month for the last 4 months now. 
It is up to you but i have found that if you remove the stone or surface the eggs are laid on and put it into a smaller tank on its own whilst they are still an egg you will be much more likely that they will survive, the parents are likely to go slightly crazy but it will kick start them into breeding again and within around two weeks you are most likely to have a secound lot of eggs.

i normally remove one batch then leave the secound.

also coconuts are brilliant in any aquarium with egg laying fish as it provides and easy and effective place for them to lay the eggs. also make its easier to remove than a rock

thanks lee


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

alanvickiuk said:


> well bit of a funny one
> 
> all the eggs are gone apart from the few that were white unfertilized
> 
> ...


Yes, you have wrigglers somewhere. If all that's left are a handfull fungused eggs then the eggs have hatched and the parents have moved the wrigglers to a secure location.

Unless you're breeding these for food there's no need to remove the eggs.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

sweet i thought they had all gone and been eaten lol

i put my hand in earlier to pick out some dead leaves and mr convict tried to eat me its a good job he dont have big teeth lol or i would of lost a hand

i cant see them but the adult cons are still in the corner were the eggs were but they have moved more sand and left a bare glass base ??? could the wrigglers be there as i cant see anything but its kind of awkward anyways with the angle of the glass

other than that earlier i seen the female con inside a hollowed out piece of bogwood thats in there


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I would imagine they're in the bogwood where the female is hiding. With my first batch of con fry the wrigglers would hop around inside a pit during the day and then at night the mother would place them all in a nook in a rock, so it could be that yours are splitting their time between the pit that the parents have dug and the bogwood.
Out of curiosity, are you planning on keeping the young?


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

cool how awesome is that

i cant wait to see them lol

i was thinking of maybe keeping 1 female or maybe another pair but not sure if it would work or not

the others will be given to the lfs in exchange for frozen food


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

well guys here is an update on the tank it has just had a good water change and the glass cleaned and all is going well

fry are doing good and am thinking of syphoning them out in the next couple of days as *** witnessed the columbians nabbing a few 

anyway here is a video of the tank tonight  hope you enjoy im going to add another amazon sword tomorrow 

http://s952.photobucket.com/albums/ae8/ ... V03776.mp4


----------

